# Will soon build a cellar 10 X 10



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

I am planning to build a cellar to store my root vegetables this summer

Plan on planting a couple acres to start

Will give most of it away,but would like to store it as needed

Potato,carrots,parsnip,turnip 

Cellar will be built into a hillside(have purchased a Kubota B26TLB),for snow clearing etc

Anyone with experience with this type of build ?

I will build it from a book as there are no others in the area anymore 


https://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&rct=...aring/&usg=AFQjCNGbVOqhWuFE1_mU4A6-7Z2gQ735mw


----------



## mind_business (Sep 24, 2011)

Our neighbour has a door at the edge of their property, into a hill that's on our property. So technically he enters from his side and then walks into ours. I might be able to take some photos of it next weekend.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

mind_business said:


> Our neighbour has a door at the edge of their property, into a hill that's on our property. So technically he enters from his side and then walks into ours. I might be able to take some photos of it next weekend.


That would be great

I am thinking the same,cheap way to store vegetables,just have to remove from ground before the freeze


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

Brings back memories ,my grandfather had one until 2008 when he died ,one of first things my uncle removed when he inherited the property! Stupid townie lol


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

marina628 said:


> Brings back memories ,my grandfather had one until 2008 when he died ,one of first things my uncle removed when he inherited the property! Stupid townie lol


who you callin' stupid? go 'way, ya bayman! :biggrin:


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

marina628 said:


> Brings back memories ,my grandfather had one until 2008 when he died ,one of first things my uncle removed when he inherited the property! Stupid townie lol



Always wanted to do some farming,fishing and hunting and my mechanic work to keep me busy in retirement

So many different designs to consider


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

Knew there had to be at least one here lol .Come out and clave a few tier of wood ,we may take it back lol


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

You should google straw bale root cellars...cheaper to build.

http://www.ruralsurvival.com/root_cellar.html


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Just a Guy said:


> You should google straw bale root cellars...cheaper to build.
> 
> http://www.ruralsurvival.com/root_cellar.html



Have lots of land and rocks no straw


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

1980z28 said:


> Have lots of land and rocks no straw




1980 do you know american naturalist Walter Beebe Wilder's classic World War II book Bounty of the Wayside, about his boyhood on an organic farm somewhere in the US midwest, with his grandfather Beebe?

wilder describes his grandfather's root cellar thus:

_" This naturally led to an investigation of the outdoor root cellar. It was a sort of cave built into the bank near Peter's house and had a wooden roof partly fallen in. The walls were made of stones like walls around a field. 

" I was sorry when my grandfather repaired the roof, installed a covered ventilator and a massive door that might have belonged to a bank vault. The door, however, was hollow, and full of sawdust like my sister's doll. It had something the doll lacked: the door had a damper that could be opened and closed, depending on the weather.

" The roof of this cellar was covered with a foot or more of earth and sod, so that the temperature inside did not vary much. Potatoes and other root crops were stacked in piles on the dirt floor and covered with sand. Between the two cellars so many things kept so well that next summer's crop had a tendency to rot before we could eat the stuff that had been stored."_


my takeaway from all this is that ventilation & air flow are important in a root cellar & that door damper was probably a genius touch.

farther on in the book Wilder describes how the grand-père copied medieval monks & grew chicory, radish tops & dandelions for fresh salads during the winter months. These were grown in sand piles in a cold cellar, so the leaves could not have been green. They must have turned out blanched, like white asparagus & endive (imho, not worth doing because they have no vitamins) (but there are cooks who rave on about the super-delicious & delicate flavours of blanched, zero sunshine asparagus & endives)


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

marina628 said:


> Stupid townie lol


OK...I think I found a ex UO player here.


----------



## RBull (Jan 20, 2013)

I like where you're going with the property and the home 1980Z28. 

The water power back up, the planting space, the root cellar, the Kubota etc. All practical, cost efficient, and some decent retirement activities too.


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

Google "Building a root cellar"


----------

